# Eli Roth's THE GREEN INFERNO Arrives on Digital HD December 22 & Blu-ray/DVD on January 5, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 22, 2015
AND COMING TO BLU-RAY™ AND DVD ON JANUARY 5, 2016
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

“THE GREEN INTERNO IS LIKE A GLORIOUS THROWBACK TO THE DRIVE-IN MOVIES OF MY YOUTH: BLOODY, GRIPPING, HARD TO WATCH, BUT YOU CAN’T LOOK AWAY”
– Stephen King, @StephenKing

Universal City, California, November 9, 2015 – An international goodwill mission goes terrifyingly wrong in The Green Inferno, the highly anticipated return to classic cult horror from iconic director Eli Roth (Cabin Fever, Hostel 1&2 ), available on Digital HD December 22, 2015 and Blu-ray™ and DVD as well as On Demand on January 5, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. The Green Inferno is a gruesomely spectacular journey into the heart of darkness that will have audiences on the edge of their seats.

New York college student Justine (Lorenza Izzo) meets student activist Alejandro (Ariel Levy) when he goes on a hunger strike on behalf of underpaid janitors. Smitten, she agrees to help Alejandro undertake his next project: rescuing an Amazon village from destruction by a greedy multinational corporation. But Justine soon comes to regret her decision when their plane crashes in the Peruvian jungle and the students realize they are not alone. No good deed goes unpunished as the well-meaning students are captured by the cannibalistic tribe they came to save.

The first feature film directed by Roth since Hostel: Part II, The Green Inferno stars Lorenza Izzo (Aftershock, “Hemlock Grove”), Ariel Levy (The Stranger, Best Worst Friends), Aaron Burns (The Stranger, Best Worst Friends) and Kirby Bliss Blanton (Project X, Candy From Strangers). The screenplay is by Eli Roth and Guillermo Amoedo (Knock Knock, Aftershock).

BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES

Feature Commentary - With co-writer, director and producer Eli Roth, producer Nicolás López, and stars Lorenza Izzo, Aaron Burns, Kirby Bliss Blanton, and Daryl Sabara


For artwork, please log onto our website at www.ushepublicity.com

http://uni.pictures/TheGreenInferno
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreenInferno
https://twitter.com/TheGreenInferno
#TheGreenInferno


FILMMAKERS
Cast: Lorenza Izzo, Ariel Levy, Aaron Burns, Kirby Bliss Blanton
Directed By: Eli Roth
Written By: Guillermo Amoedo, Eli Roth
Produced By: Miguel Acensio, Molly Conners, Nicolás López, Eli Roth, Christopher Woodrow
Executive Produced By: Jason Blum, Maria Cestone, Michael Joe, Sarah E. Johnson, Hoyt David Morgan
Director of Photography: Antonio Quercia
Production Designer: Marichi Palacios
Edited By: Ernesto Díaz Espinosa
Costume Design By: Elisa Hormazábel, Kama K. Royz
Music By: Manuel Riveiro
TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: January 5, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61131253
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1
Rating: Rated R for aberrant violence and torture, grisly disturbing images, brief graphic nudity, sexual content, language and some drug use
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French Subtitles
Sound: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, Dolby Digital 2.0
Run Time: 1 hour, 41minutes
TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD:
Street Date: January 5, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61131255
Layers: Dual
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.40:1
Rating: Rated R for aberrant violence and torture, grisly disturbing images, brief graphic nudity, sexual content, language and some drug use
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French Subtitles
Sound: Dolby Digital 5.1, , Dolby Digital 2.0
Run Time: 1 hour, 41minutes

About Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Universal Pictures Home Entertainment (UPHE) is a unit of Universal Pictures, a division of Universal Studios (www.universalstudios.com). Universal Studios is a part of NBCUniversal, one of the world’s leading media and entertainment companies in the development, production, and marketing of entertainment, news, and information to a global audience. NBCUniversal owns and operates a valuable portfolio of news and entertainment television networks, a premier motion picture company, significant television production operations, a leading television stations group, world-renowned theme parks, and a suite of leading Internet-based businesses. NBCUniversal is a subsidiary of Comcast Corporation.​


----------

